# Pet /friends



## mach 0.0013137

After a suggestion by Stan and because he Rusty) felt left out when I posted pics of`The Girls` elsewhere on the forum I thought I`d post this of my lodgers mothers dog Rusty aka The Wolf,Head of Security.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

There is a bit of a dispute on who owns Rusty we keep trying to tell Caroline`s (my lodger) mother that she`s only borrowing him when she takes him home.Poor old dear gets confused









As you can see he gets on well with The Girls and is very protective of them









Here he is with Holly, the 1st time they met she was 6 months old she went straight and sat in his bed whilest he was eating his dinner next to it







he carefully picked up a bisquit from it and put it next to her


----------



## mach 0.0013137

This happens _every_ Christmas Caroline likes to give me sqweeky toys (strange girl














) which he promptly _steals_ off me!!


----------



## rhaythorne

This is "Puff"; long since departed I'm afraid







Blimey, that was 21 years ago now









She was found as a stray when a few months old and lived to a grand old age of 18. Later in life the vet had to put her on some tablets which made her get fat so the neighbours began referring to her as "Queen Victoria"


----------



## mach 0.0013137

rhaythorne said:


> This is "Puff"; long since departed I'm afraid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey, that was 21 years ago now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Rudi is a handsome dog Potz









Lovely looking lady Rich, must have meant a lot to you









As mentioned elsewhere on the forum I recently lost my `Mum` (thats what she considered herself to be).

She was approx 2 years old when I got her from the CPL in 1989, when I first saw her she gave me this _`Look`_ which appeared to say_ " Oh there you are, your Late, I`ve been waiting for you"._

She was very good at giving people _`looks`_







as she`s demonstrating in this photo


----------



## USEDMODEL

* My cats have all the house to themselves and where do they decide to sleep? *

*GOING*










*GOING*










*GOING*










*GONE*


----------



## Guest

Nice ridgeback Potz, I like those a lot.









Here's my little darling. Bull Terrier

Great with strangers............. she will attack them all day.









A real handful and bundle of amusing fun at the same time.









In fact she follows me all over the internet as my avatar.

Bought her a nice new red leather collar on saturday because........."She is a lady"


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Isn`t that typical Roy







Nice cat BTW

Here I`d rushed in to go to the loo before going shopping dumped my coat and scarf on the sofa, Molly was asleep in her hammock, I was only 5 minutes!!







Molly _loves_ to burrow
















Neil I wouldn`t want to argue with your _Lady_


----------



## pauluspaolo

Wierd that Usedmodels cat should seek out plastic bags to sleep in because my cat (Polly) is terrified of them







- maybe something to do with her earlier life? She got pregnant and was thrown out by her original "owners" & taken in by the CPL, which is where she found me - I think it's safe to say that she's landed on her feet though how many of her 9 lives she's lost on the way I have no way of knowing. My friends are owned by one of her kittens - now grown up of course.


----------



## USEDMODEL

* I personally think my cat was practicing for when it goes camping with his mates. *


----------



## mach 0.0013137

USEDMODEL said:


> * I personally think my cat was practicing for when it goes camping with his mates. *
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​



















Boxes are always a favourite with Holly and Molly as they were with Laura,I`ve got a box in my front room that my new lawn mower came in its been here a couple of days its still in use


----------



## MarkF

Nice pics







I will try and get a pic up of my cat, she looks nothing like these lovely creatures, she has no ears







a chunk of missing nose







no front teeth









When I get the courage up I will try and get near enough to her to take a pic, she is a 18 year old killing machine.









Neil, I don't like your dog, it gives me the creeps, it looks like a cross between one of those statues on Easter island and Sol Campbell


----------



## USEDMODEL

* Squeak is the one in the plastic bag, my other cat is called Bubble, for no other reason that Bubble was a lunatic as a kitten and Squeak did exactly what he was called........all the time......and I mean all the time. *

It is not learnt behaviour, as I haven't locked them out at night and only issued them with a plastic bag to sleep in. Both the cats have always played with plastic bags since birth.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

MarkF said:


> Nice pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â I will try and get a pic up of my cat, she looks nothing like these lovely creatures, she has no ears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â a chunk of missing nose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no front teeth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I get the courage up I will try and get near enough to her to take a pic, she is a 18 year old killing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil, I don't like your dog, it gives me the creeps, it looks like a cross between one of those statues on Easter island and Sol Campbell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Mark,message from Caroline (my lodger) _"your wary of you cat? wise man"_
















Laura (my `Mum`) was a cat to be wary of being, what she considered `Disrespctful` to.

Lightning reflexes & claws that could probably cut through armour,









If you behaved yourself she was very gentle and Ladylike but cross her at your peril














.

Mind you very protective of her _`family`_ if she thought either myself, Caroline or Holly and Molly (not her kittens BTW) were in trouble she`d run from where she was and have a go at the `attacker` be it another cat a dog or even a person









Paul `Polly` really does look like shes landed on her paws







and your right they do consider us to be their _`pets`_


----------



## USEDMODEL

> your right they do consider us to be their _`pets`_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


* We are the slaves to our cats which must make them the masters. They squeak and we feed them, they squeak and we pet them, they squeak and we let them out and they attempt to wake up the neighbourhood if we don't let them back in. What we really need is a VOLUME CONTROL for our pets, or are mine different.*


----------



## mach 0.0013137

USEDMODEL said:


> your right they do consider us to be their _`pets`_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> * We are the slaves to our cats which must make them the masters. They squeak and we feed them, they squeak and we pet them, they squeak and we let them out and they attempt to wake up the neighbourhood if we don't let them back in. What we really need is a VOLUME CONTROL for our pets, or are mine different.*
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

"Dogs have Masters, Cats have Staff" (anon)


----------



## USEDMODEL

* Sorry to disagree........mine can't tell the BLOODY difference*


----------



## mach 0.0013137

MarkF said:


> Neil, I don't like your dog, it gives me the creeps, it looks like a cross between one of those statues on Easter island and Sol Campbell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Thats not fair Mark she`s a lovely looking `Lady`







although by the sound of her attitude to `strangers` I wouldn`t want to get in running distance of her









To quote Monty Python..._" Run Away, Run Away"_ or is it Neil_ "You can run but you can`t hide!_


----------



## USEDMODEL

I tend to agree, your not being fair Mark. You wouldn't tell a lady that her baby is UGLY............or would you????????????????????


----------



## JoT

My girl .... I left her in Africa, 75% Ridgeback and 25% Labrador! ... she was a bush dog and wouldn't have adapted to the UK.

She used to come with me everywhere ... a good dog


----------



## jasonm

Best friends..









John she is a beautiful girl.....Did she stay with good people? Im sure she did, Aly keeps half talking about moving to Dubai where there might be a job opportunity for her, I wont go as Bart couldnt hack the heat, no Bart no me


----------



## pg tips

Here's our 4 legged friend, a stray we took pity on, she's an outdoor cat (except when she sneeks in and hides) and is frightened of plactic bags too.


----------



## rhaythorne

I want one of these


----------



## Stan

This is the first cat we had when Rowena and I got married. We named her Chloe but she ended up with the nickname "Fleabag".

Fleabag was bossy, protective and very intelligent. She knew how to use door handles.









Sadly, I lost the old girl in 1998, at the age of 15. We were very close friends and I must admit I grieved badly when I lost her.

You don't get many friends that good in your life.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

rhaythorne said:


> I want one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Would Tiddles like a bowel of milk then


----------



## rhaythorne

I wouldn't call him "Tiddles" to his face. "Mr. Tiddles", perhaps


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Stan said:


> This is the first cat we had when Rowena and I got married. We named her Chloe but she ended up with the nickname "Fleabag".
> 
> Fleabag was bossy, protective and very intelligent. She knew how to use door handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I lost the old girl in 1998, at the age of 15. We were very close friends and I must admit I grieved badly when I lost her.
> 
> You don't get many friends that good in your life.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I understand and agree completely Stan, I lost an another friend, Emma a Tabby only 9 years old in 2000,She and Laura were constant companions.

Emma after she came in the house would call out to find where I was, she also used to follow me to the local shops and wait outside.

One time she got in the car when I had to go to another shop further away.

Whilset I was chatting to the owner the car horn started I looked out the window and there she was paws pressing down on the horn looking at me as if to say"Come on I want to go home now"


----------



## mach 0.0013137

rhaythorne said:


> I wouldn't call him "Tiddles" to his face. "Mr. Tiddles", perhaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


He`s just a big fluffy puddy kat who just wants his tummy tickled


----------



## Stan

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first cat we had when Rowena and I got married. We named her Chloe but she ended up with the nickname "Fleabag".
> 
> Fleabag was bossy, protective and very intelligent. She knew how to use door handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I lost the old girl in 1998, at the age of 15. We were very close friends and I must admit I grieved badly when I lost her.
> 
> You don't get many friends that good in your life.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I understand and agree completely Stan, I lost an another friend, Emma a Tabby only 9 years old in 2000,She and Laura were constant companions.
> 
> Emma after she came in the house would call out to find where I was, she also used to follow me to the local shops and wait outside.
> 
> One time she got in the car when I had to go to another shop further away.
> 
> Whilset I was chatting to the owner the car horn started I looked out the window and there she was paws pressing down on the horn looking at me as if to say"Come on I want to go home now"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Mac,

I just can't imagine life without a cat in it now.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pg tips said:


> Here's our 4 legged friend, a stray we took pity on, she's an outdoor cat (except when she sneeks in and hides) and is frightened of plactic bags too.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Paul Caroline says she looks like a very contented cat who has landed on her paws.

What name does she _allow_ you to call her?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Stan said:


> Mac,
> 
> I just can't imagine life without a cat in it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I agree totally Stan









BTW forgot to mention "Fleabag" looked a lovely lady









I hope you`ll excuse the sentimentallity of this phrase I was given when Laura died by a friend of Carolines who`d come to know her....

"Cats leave pawprints on your heart"

Its obviously valid for dogs as well









Also Jason I totally agree with your position.....

Quote Jasonm Today 03:35PM

"I wont go as Bart couldnt hack the heat, no Bart no me "

Too Right!!!









Barty & friend make a lovely couple BTW


----------



## pg tips

She turned up on a very wet May 1st 1997 I think maybe 98. I was at work early (used to do 7 til 3 in those days). Arrived home to see a note pinned to the front door "please don't throw her out!"

Walked into the dining room to find this horrible bedraglled bundle of skin and bone no more tha 6 weeks old, we think she had just been dumped in our street overnight and found our house (as they seem to have a homing sense in such instances) We had lost my wifes cat a few months earlier and vowed not to get another!

Anyway we took pity on her, she couldn't even drink, we had to feed her with a pepet.

Even though we don't allow her in the house we love her to bits. I think she actually likes being semi ferel, we live right on the edge of town and she's always bringing us "presents" of mice, shrews and small birds. She bought a 6 inch long gold fish home once but never goes for the fish in our own pond!

Her name is Maisie.


----------



## Stan

The loyalty issue goes both ways. I haven't had a holiday (been away from home type) since 1983.









I have no one to leave the cat's with and would never consider putting them into a cattery. No bloody chance.









When I was quite ill 10 years ago I had to spend a week in hospital. When I came home, Flea sat close to me but with back towards me for two days.









It seems that she thought that I had been away because she had offended me and sat with her back to me to avoid eye contact so as not to offend me again.









Cat's communicate with their eyes (to name one way), if you don't want a cat near you, just stare at it.

This was cleared up by a vet who knows and loves cat's and has studied their behavior for many years.

Very complex creatures.


----------



## Mrcrowley

JoT said:


> My girl .... I left her in Africa, 75% Ridgeback and 25% Labrador! ... she was a bush dog and wouldn't have adapted to the UK.
> 
> She used to come with me everywhere ... a good dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


John - that dog is superb.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

My father loved cats though he`d never admit it, was never one for overt displays of emotion , Lancashire born and bred.

Anyway we, sorry, I mean he had this large tabby called Fred, in temprament a bit like Granny Ogg`s "Grebo" but without the scares as no cat managed to scratch him.

He was enourmous, not fat just big, would fight anything, we used to get complaints from dog owners, I kid you not.

I once saw him walk down the street go straight up to a dog being walked by its owner and attack it







the women was terrified.

she wasn`t amused by my laughing either.he then crossed the road jumped into a garden and attacked a cat sunnying itself.

Anyway he used to wait by the gate until my father came home then make a point of walking off when he knew he`d been seen, my father for his part was always saying Fred would make a nice pair of mittens.

However it was obvious it was just a show, they adored each other


----------



## JoT

Mrcrowley said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> My girl .... I left her in Africa, 75% Ridgeback and 25% Labrador! ... she was a bush dog and wouldn't have adapted to the UK.
> 
> She used to come with me everywhere ... a good dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> John - that dog is superb.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Thanks Paul

I should have brought her back with me and left the (now ex-) wife in Africa









I hope to have another one day









Jason she went to a good home


----------



## mach 0.0013137

JoT said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> My girl .... I left her in Africa, 75% Ridgeback and 25% Labrador! ... she was a bush dog and wouldn't have adapted to the UK.
> 
> She used to come with me everywhere ... a good dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> John - that dog is superb.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Paul
> 
> I should have brought her back with me and left the (now ex-) wife in Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to have another one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason she went to a good home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

I`d hate to have been in your postion John, glad she went to a good home


----------



## Sargon

Here's Pippin. He's 9 but seems like he's 2. He's got more curiosity than 10 cats.


----------



## Guest

MarkF said:


> Nice pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil, I don't like your dog, it gives me the creeps, it looks like a cross between one of those statues on Easter island and Sol Campbell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I never noticed that before Mark but you could be right.









She's not always so frightening looking sometimes she is quite cute.


----------



## Griff

neil said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> Neil, I don't like your dog, it gives me the creeps, it looks like a cross between one of those statues on Easter island and Sol Campbell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I never noticed that before Mark but you could be right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's not always so frightening looking sometimes she is quite cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Prefer one of these


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Griff said:


> neil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> Neil, I don't like your dog, it gives me the creeps, it looks like a cross between one of those statues on Easter island and Sol Campbell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I never noticed that before Mark but you could be right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's not always so frightening looking sometimes she is quite cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prefer one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Neil, aah!









Griff, _AAAARRGGGHHH!!! _









cue Monty Python..._"Run Away,Run Away!!!_

You really must be a member of the "Dangerous Thoughts Club"
















Wouldn`t like to meet her if she gets PMS


----------



## JoT

Stan said:


> The loyalty issue goes both ways. I haven't had a holiday (been away from home type) since 1983.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I have made some sacrifices for pussy in my life ...... but not going on holiday for 22 years because of a four-legged one


----------



## traveller

My beloved old Labrador Retriever, Hannah. 14 on Friday and still a puppy at heart but unfortunately the flesh is a bit weak now, the joints well knackered, the hearing a bit selective and the eyesight a bit dimmer.


----------



## Stan

JoT said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The loyalty issue goes both ways. I haven't had a holiday (been away from home type) since 1983.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I have made some sacrifices for pussy in my life ...... but not going on holiday for 22 years because of a four-legged one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

I forgot to mention the single minded determination.


----------



## jasonm

> the joints well knackered, the hearing a bit selective and the eyesight a bit dimmer.


She wasnt the guy in the 'flat' where the Peoples Front of Judea' were hiding when the Bloody Romans were looking for them was she?


----------



## Griff




----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> the joints well knackered, the hearing a bit selective and the eyesight a bit dimmer.
> 
> 
> 
> She wasnt the guy in the 'flat' where the Peoples Front of Judea' were hiding when the Bloody Romans were looking for them was she?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

I thought it was the `Judean Peoples Front` ? _Bl**dy Splitters!!!_


----------



## namaste

Oh. I thought it was the Popular Front.


----------



## jasonm

No , hes 'over there'


----------



## adrian

She is Linda (the foxterrier I had) a very fun and cheerfull doggie. I promised myself that one day I'll have another terrier, don't matter which one because I like them all. Sorry for the quality, it is an old photo re-photographed with a digital camera.


----------



## jasonm

My poor little cat 'Charlie' has been in the vets today for 'the snip'









Hes been out fighting recently and has been coming home in the mornings very worse for wear







The last 'bout' he had cost Â£160 in antibiotics and treatment !! ( insured thank god) So the advice was to give him the snip..Poor bugger...I tried haed to stop it but was overruled







I doubt he will trust me again


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> My poor little cat 'Charlie' has been in the vets today for 'the snip'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hes been out fighting recently and has been coming home in the mornings very worse for wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last 'bout' he had cost Â£160 in antibiotics and treatment !! ( insured thank god) So the advice was to give him the snip..Poor bugger...I tried haed to stop it but was overruled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt he will trust me again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Strange how its much more difficult for men to have Tom cats `snipped`














never bothers me when I`ve taken `The Girls` to be neutered, I wonder why


----------

